# theatrical lenses



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I own several pairs, what have you looked at?


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i actually was looking at the ones on your site, i would probably go with the red vampire ones. i've never worn contact lenses, but i think about getting some every year, i'm just kinda chicken


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

They are fun to wear.
I don't wear them on a regular basis, so when the season kicks in....It takes me a bit of work to get them in (big sissy is what my wife calls me (though, she wears them all the time).
Makes a nice effect on the costume, just have to remember about the lighting you will be in when wearing them. If it's dark, you need very light lenses, otherwise no one will see them.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

I also own several pairs of theatrical lenses. Love them, I wear them every now and then just to mess with people. And of course several times during the Halloween season. It does take a bit to get used to them, and the insertion/removal part can suck. I am always looking for my next pair. The One thing about the red ones is that if you have a darker eye color (brown, etc.) the red color doesn't pop out, it just looks like a really dark brown. Like I said it's fun to just wear them around. I normally have brown eyes, but I have a pair of aqua colored lenses, so I will show up with them in at work and people just look at me confused, like they know something isn't right but are not sure. If they ask me about it, I just tell them the truth. I have brown eyes and act like nothings wrong and they are just under to much stress. I have also walked around with only one aqua one in and that really messes with people.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I need corrective lenses, so am planning on asking about them at the next MD visit. I know they have colored ones, but not sure on their Theatrical lens choices or whether they can fit me with them since I take 2 different makes usually. 

I have very bad eyes plus an astigmatism so I am usually just happy to be able to get lenses! Plus I can either get close up lenses or distance ones, either way I have to wear glasses to compensate. For instance, if I had distance lenses, I can't read a menu, so need reading glasses, etc.

But it is still a dream of mine to get a pair of them! So we'll see!


p.s.
1st~for those of you not used to wearing contacts~you must wash your hands before putting them in and taking them out, you don't want to introduce anything into your eye that could cause infection.
2nd~if your contact burn at first it is most likely the soap, try IVORY bar soap and rinse well, if it still burns let your doc know


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i have blue eyes normally so red should be alright, i think. it's just the putting them in and taking them out that i'm worried about


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

darkness said:


> i have blue eyes normally so red should be alright, i think. it's just the putting them in and taking them out that i'm worried about


You get use to it over time. I'm much better at now.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

One more tip, when you are putting in or taking out the contacts, Close the sink drain!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

natascha said:


> One more tip, when you are putting in or taking out the contacts, Close the sink drain!


Very true LOL, though, I can't ever remember reading that in the "how to care for your lenses" sheet?


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Yah yes, the dreaded sink drain. Many a almost lost the contact to the drain moment.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Contacts are not that bad to put in, just be gentle, and use eye drops for contacts . When you put them in, or take them out, make sure your eyes are moist. This will help them go in and come out easily.
Also you may need the eye drops while you wear them, for comfort.

I bought mine from FE, got em fast and at a great price. If you try to get them from others (Wal Mart, a DR., ect) you need a prescription (add $100) just to order a pair. 


Before I had Lasik, I couldn't get them in my script, I had to order lenses that were plain, my script was the wrong side of the + - curve.

Ish, depending on your Rx you may not be able to get them in a Rx, just a plain lenses.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, that is what I'm afraid of. 
Guess it can't hurt to ask, and then just have to wear them with my glasses if I can't.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I personally love Theatrical Lenses...my mother finally allowed me to purchase some last year (She was leary of the idea because she said I could go blind!) I bought the white out lenses. I wore them to school and got so many great reactions!!! I wore them to work (at the movie theater) during our Texas Chainsaw Massacre Promotion last Halloween - customers loved them, and I wore them with my zombie pirate costume at my home haunt! They are well worth the price, and this year I want to try some new ones...There are SO MANY different styles...they are a bit of a pain to get in the first time, easier after you've worn them a while, very easy to get out (if you pinch them) and DO carry eye drops because they irritated the crap outta me when they got dry!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

wow those look so awesome! i'm definately getting some very soon. I was going to get the red ones but those look really good i might get those, i'm going for vampire look


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes...that is how I did it at school...I wore the white-out contacts, I put blood under my eyes (like tears) and I had fangs in...SO many people were freaked out as I walked down the halls...Some girl screamed and ran the other way...they were well worth it!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I have had the white outs, the cat eyes, and a pair of purple lenses. The white outs were definitely my favorite, though they looked almost blue on my naturally blue eyes. All of mine came from Walmart's eye care center (cost about $60 for the lenses and $20 for the eye exam). Putting them in was a bit of a pain because I couldn't keep the lens on my finger tip to insert it, or else it would fold over before it got to my eye....once in it was worth it, though!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I wear the white outs, they seem to "show" the best in all conditions.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

IshWitch: please post if you find you are able to get the prescription theatrical lenses. I’d also love to have these but my eyes are about the same as yours. I do have the bi-focal contacts (but they are gas perm, not soft) to correct distance and also for close reading. But every year the bi-focal part of the lense seems to be less effective so I’m sure I’ll be in reading glasses soon. I could certainly forgo the bifocal if I could get the theatrical lenses so I could see distances. I’d hate to miss my whole haunt (that’s how nearsighted I am) in order to have great, scary looking eyes. I’d be interested to know what you find out.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm a regular contact lens wearer and the last couple of years I have bought the Wild Eyes lenses. Last year it was the "white out" version. The look was great, but there were some inconveniences... 

1. First, in dim light (and many of us encounter dim lighting in the Halloween season!), your pupils expand to let more light into your eyes. The translucent center of the theatrical lens stays the same size, and so will be smaller than your pupil. This will impair your night vision a little, as well as put a fuzzy ring of white (or whatever color the lens is) around your field of vision. This takes some getting used to. The first time I wore them, I was as drunk as could be - so between the lenses and the alcohol, I had some pretty bad tunnel vision.  

2. The "white outs" looked a bit blue in my eyes too, but my eyes are dark brown....

3. I let my lenses sit in no-rub lens cleaner for a few moths between Ironstock and Halloween. When I took them out of the case on Halloween, I gave them a light rub to just make sure they were clean. (Regular contact lens wearers will tell you that clean contacts are much more likely to be comfortable in the eye than even slightly dirty contacts). That was a mistake. The color rubbed off half of one of my lenses before I realized what was going on. This actually turned out to be a neat effect (SEE PHOTO BELOW), but it wasn't the effect I had intended. DON'T RUB THESE LENSES.  


I bought the fiery red lenses this year but haven't tried them on yet. The nice thing was that I had some cash left over on last years Health Savings Account that I was going to lose if I didn't spend it, but after a little creative paperwork I managed to use that money to pay for these contacts.


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

IshWitch said:


> I need corrective lenses, so am planning on asking about them at the next MD visit. I know they have colored ones, but not sure on their Theatrical lens choices or whether they can fit me with them since I take 2 different makes usually.


FWIW, I picked out the ones I wanted online, then called my optometrist to ask if he could write me a prescription for them. I had just had a contact lens exam a month earlier, so he had no problem writing the prescription. Optometrists make a lot of their money on selling contacts and such, I think, but they can give you a prescription to buy your lenses anywhere.

The next year I just told the optometrist what I wanted and had his office order them for me. It cost me more than buying online, but I was glad to pay a little more for the service my doc provides. They don't stock the lenses, and in fact had never even sold a pair before.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

i was thinking about gettin the contacts that black out the *ENTIRE *eye. It's actually a really nice looking effect. Any one ever had these or any thoughts about them?


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Dr Ghastly, I know what you mean about the white-outs looking blue. Mine are from Wild Eyes as too...My eyes are brown as well, yet the contacts had a blueish tint to them - it seemed like the longer I wore them, the more I noticed this...

and GDFreak....did you mean the Hellraiser type, or Black Sclera type black outs???








Black Sclera







Hellraiser


I don't really find either dramatic - not because I had the white...but because the black just seem plain...I know for most the 9mm SFX Custom lenses are out of the question...but they have a huge selection that I wanna try out...anyone have experience with them??? I am just afraid I would spend that much money and not get a product that I expected, or this is some sort of scam - IDK!http://www.9mmsfx.com/lenses.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

They may buy from the same vendor I do, though, they seem expensive?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Freak 'N' Stein said:


> Dr Ghastly, I know what you mean about the white-outs looking blue. Mine are from Wild Eyes as too...My eyes are brown as well, yet the contacts had a blueish tint to them - it seemed like the longer I wore them, the more I noticed this...
> 
> and GDFreak....did you mean the Hellraiser type, or Black Sclera type black outs???
> 
> ...


I ment the black sclera type. I like the look. The only thing is that the price scares the crap out of me! the cheapest I could find them for was $139. And they only last for about a year which isn't well worth it. Im going for a vampire look so If the black sclera fail I might try the white ones or the manson. I saw underworld evolution today and saw both the black sclera type and the whitish blue ones. I wanted red but I have brown eyes so I dont know if that would work out. what else looks Vampirish?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

The manson ones look pretty good.


----------

